# Iguodala



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I know it's early, but after watching both Philly games it looks like the only possible knock on Iguodala is already in the process of being erased. His jumper looks money so far.

Anyone else think he can contend for ROY? I don't expect Philly's line-up to stay the same all year, but I think if Iguodala stays a starter and gets 28~ minutes he'll be right there at the end with Howard, Okafor, and possibly Nocioni..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

People will look back and say how did 8 teams not pick Iggy, he has a chance to be a special player IMO. 

And definately, he will contend


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

He's gonna be a good player, but he will not put up the stats to be in serious consideration for ROY.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

I say he will average around 11 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, but he will be 4 or 5 behind the serious contending ROY canidates


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

He'll be a great defender all year long but his jumper will come and go,and thats what will stop him from contending with J-Ho and Okafor for ROY!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

J-Ho?

And i thought it was Igualoda


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> And i thought it was Igualoda


It's Iguodala. "ee-goo-doll-uh"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think Iggy is going to be a very, very, very good NBA player. Soon.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought him far better then Ben Gordon. And I really wish Ainge had taken up Phoenix on the first round pick offer and grabbed Iggy. He won't put up the mind boggling stat lines that others do, but he'll do a whole lot more to help his team.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I personally guarantee either a All-Rookie 1st or at least a 2nd team for Iguodala.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I was going to complain about this loser, thanks for this thread.

There were at least 3 possessions that rookie overdoing things? Where were all teh resttrictions from the coach Jimmy Obrien?

If the coach is going to be easy on his players, why dont just let Iverson jack up 50 shots a game, because at least the chance of winning the game is better than seeing that rooke overdoing things!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Nocioni might be the most efficient... but the ROTY has been going to flashy future superstars recently. I say Howard wins, if he keeps up the current production.

I don't think Iguodala will be in contention, but he could wind up being the best of this class.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> I was going to complain about this loser, thanks for this thread.
> 
> There were at least 3 possessions that rookie overdoing things? Where were all teh resttrictions from the coach Jimmy Obrien?
> ...


good post by scrub poster


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> It's Iguodala. "ee-goo-doll-uh"


I thought it was pronounced "ig-gua-doll-uh". No?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> good post by scrub poster


bad post by good poster. Quite simply rookie mistake. Nothing more nothing less


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> bad post by good poster. Quite simply rookie mistake. Nothing more nothing less


Back to the topic, I know Rookie will make some rooke mistakes.

I know they want atheleticism to play along with mackie.

Anyone wonder why Mackie lose his starting job to Willie Green who was truly pathetic out on the court today?

I know...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Back to the topic, I know Rookie will make some rooke mistakes.
> ...


He had been playing very well up until today and every sixer played horribly except AI and Skinner. THey played a very very stingy defense


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He had been playing very well up until today and every sixer played horribly except AI and Skinner. THey played a very very stingy defense


I wanted to say the athleticism around Iverson not mackie.

The guy suk.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> I wanted to say the athleticism around Iverson not mackie.
> ...


the guy doesnt suck, the only thing people have questioned about him is his jumper and he really improved that over the summer (thats if ur talking about iggy), if your talking about Willie, he is a great player to play beside Iverson, he's quick, he can finish, he has a decent jumper, he is a good defender, and he is a good slasher, he had one bad game but he was averaging 14 ppg b4 this game, and i think he'll get back to that level next game

oh and Mengtu, it is eee-goo-doll-a (Iguodala)


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> bad post by good poster. Quite simply rookie mistake. Nothing more nothing less


good post by good poster


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i've always thought Iggy could be just the player that Rich Jefferson (another UA Alum) is, except with a little less scoring and better passing.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

One thing I never understood that Iggy does is when he's defending a guy on the wing, he'll always play too much to the outside hand allowing the player to drive baseline. And he's a little slow when it comes to jumping out to defend a shot.

I think Iggy's good, and could be even better, I think the knock on him beforehand about him not being aggressive on offense is false. I see the potential in him for being a 20 PPG scorer later in his career, and his fundamentals offensively are pretty impressive.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Andre needs to be more aggressive on offense to contend for the Rookie of the Year title. But, I can see him becoming a solid role player in the future with averages of 15 ppg, 5 rpg, 5 apg, 2 spg, 1 bpg. I doubt he ever becomes a super star because of his passiveness.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Andre will become a star, the only reason why u call him passive is because he isn't called onto lead the team, he isnt the go to guy and he wasnt at Arizona either, he can score if he wants to, i can see him becoming a 22/6/6/2 player, and he could end up being even better


----------

